# VHI Swiftcare



## Duke of Marmalade (15 Aug 2014)

I recently sprained my ankle.  I wanted quick action so I went to VHI Swiftcare.  3 hours.  Is that swift?  Maybe.  But to be fair to them they were certainly swift about taking care of my wallet.  €125 for 3 mins with a junior doctor. €95 for an X-ray.  €100 for an oul' black boot, €30 for crutches (these were good value), €350 all in.

My recommendation to AAM folk is that if it is your sprain you want looking after go to the local A&E. But if your problem is surplus cash I can strongly recommend VHI Swiftcare.


----------



## Sue Ellen (16 Aug 2014)

A friend who chose the Mater Rapid Injury Clinic in Smithfield told me that she did so because they have a one-off €100 charge with no extras and this was her experience when she went.

I had heard in the past that the VHI Swift Clinic is expensive and the doctors don't hang around.


----------



## TarfHead (16 Aug 2014)

I suffered a broken bone in my leg on Saint Patrick's Day weekend. My choices were A&E in the Mater, and the VHI Clinic in Swords. I went to Swords.

I was seen within 30 seconds of checking in and was out of there 30 minutes later with my lower leg in a back cast.  I paid more than I would have in A&E but the prospect of enduring that process would have, to be blunt, appalled me.

For follow-up appointments, I was seen promptly.  I am very pleased with how I was treated and have no hesitation recommending it to others.


----------



## STEINER (17 Aug 2014)

Apart from the boot charge, the other 3 charges are on their website.  Maybe the 3 hours was a bit slow.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (17 Aug 2014)

STEINER said:


> Apart from the boot charge, the other 3 charges are on their website. Maybe the 3 hours was a bit slow.
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
Yes, I went in with my eyes wide open (Dundrum). Also I am not a VHI customer, I guess I will get something back from Aviva. I didn't think to work out the prices, I guessed I might be stung for about 150, but 350!!

The Ad boasts 3 mins wait at Dundrum. And to be sure, I thought I was on a winner when almost immediately after presenting myself at reception a guy in scrubs asked me to come to a cubicle. However, this transpired to be merely registering my visit - is that what they mean by 3 mins wait? I was disappointed and asked for an indicative time to see the "real" doctor. He said 30 mins. 3 hours later I hobble out in my black boot and with the burden of my wallet greatly reduced.


----------



## Purple (18 Aug 2014)

I brought my son to the Swiftcare Clinic in Dundrum a while ago with a suspected broken bone.
We waited for 45 minutes to be seen to be told that their x-ray machine was broken. We then went to Tallaght Hospital and were seen within 15 minutes. We were out within an hour and a half. It still cost €100 in A&E though.


----------



## p15574 (18 Aug 2014)

Sue Ellen said:


> A friend who chose the Mater Rapid Injury Clinic in Smithfield told me that she did so because they have a one-off €100 charge with no extras and this was her experience when she went.
> 
> I had heard in the past that the VHI Swift Clinic is expensive and the doctors don't hang around.



I used the Smithfield clinic (an offshoot of the Mater A&E, I believe) recently and was in and out in 20 minutes after stitches and an x-ray. Total cost was zero - I'd gone to a GP first, for €50, and was referred. Was extremely impressed with Smithfield.


----------



## Leo (18 Aug 2014)

VHI Swiftcare are very clear and open about their pricing. I've been once and was very happy with the service, it's more expensive than the other more traditional offerings, but the once I chose to go, I made the decision to pay extra for the speedy turn around.

If you have a sprain, go to your GP! If you go to A&E with a sprain, you'll rightly be put to the back of the queue, and are likely to stay there for quite some time.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (18 Aug 2014)

Ok, it seems I might have been unlucky with my delay in VHI Swiftcare. But if their sales proposition is "expensive but swift" then I suggest a much fairer pricing policy would be to give a €50 discount for every hour that you wait.  That would have brought my cost down to €200, fair enough I suppose.


----------



## MeathCommute (19 Aug 2014)

I went to VHI Swiftcare in Swords and cannot speak higher of them. I had an infected cyst on the back of my neck, and they lanced and cleaned it within fifteen minutes of my arrival. Didn't cost me a penny as it was covered under my VHI policy. I was well impressed


----------

